# KYOGA FLAME BACK or ZEBRA OBLIQUIDENS species tank! which 1?



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

I am very undecided, I wish \I could keep both, but I hear they will cross breed, so i will not do that, esspecially to these guys who are endangered.

so, my question is what makes a nicer species tank, the ZEBRA OBLIQUIDENS (ASTATOTILAPIA LATIFASCIATA) or the KYOGA FLAME BACK (XYSTICHROMIS SP. KYOGA FLAME BACK)

also, on a less important note, I wouldnt mind breeding them, which are more sought after?

thanks!

ps its a 120 gallon, and would house at least 20 of them.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i will go with the flameback. flameback are becoming rare in the wild but the tank raised one is also uncommon too. between the two it really what people like so it a hit n miss from buyers. not too many people i know go into vic. speice most will go for malwai, ca, and sa. it also hard to get pure line flameback too. some for crossed now these days from what i heard.


----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)

Zebras are very plentiful around here because of some local breeders with prolific fish, flamebacks are less common, if you want the potential for breeding to mitigate the cost of your hobby flamebacks could be a more lucrative option.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi H.latifasciatus and H.sp"Kyoga flameback" can be housed together in yur tank, at least, yu must have one male for 3 or 4 females of each species and that's it.
xris


----------



## spartan420 (Jul 9, 2011)

please let me know how it goes either way . *** got some A. latifasciata that i intend on breeding and id like to hear about how that go's w/urs . maybe compare some notes on the sub.


----------

